# The dump she does provide.



## Slowmovangogh (Apr 15, 2021)

I'll have to take a few more photos of all the other finds, but the new dump I discovered is providing. It's mostly 30s household jars and other stuff not worth the effort, but every 10th-15th bottle seems to be 1890s-1910s. I've had a few heart breakers but every time I get discouraged, I pull something like this out.
I stopped on my way home for work the other day and pulled this big beauty out. It's an early machine made, but the Liberty Bell on it more than makes up for that since I am just outside Philly. The best part is, my son found the stopper for it a couple weeks ago. He had stopped digging a few inches from the bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 15, 2021)

An ABM blob top from the US?  That's a pretty unusual find!  Can't remember seeing many of those before.  Nice find!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Fishnemesis said:


> I'll have to take a few more photos of all the other finds, but the new dump I discovered is providing. It's mostly 30s household jars and other stuff not worth the effort, but every 10th-15th bottle seems to be 1890s-1910s. I've had a few heart breakers but every time I get discouraged, I pull something like this out.
> I stopped on my way home for work the other day and pulled this big beauty out. It's an early machine made, but the Liberty Bell on it more than makes up for that since I am just outside Philly. The best part is, my son found the stopper for it a couple weeks ago. He had stopped digging a few inches from the bottle.


That's a beautiful one. Never saw one like it. It is amazingly clean.  Your son found the stopper, great team work. Mine can't find his head with both hands. Lol! Is it really an ABM blob?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice. Love the slight bend to the neck


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Could just be the barrel distortion from the lens. I get bent bottles in my pictures occasionally. Only a pinhole camera can get straight lines.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice looking Bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Bufflehead (Apr 15, 2021)

Great color. Very cool.


----------



## Slowmovangogh (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm relatively new to the hobby and still learning. I wasn't thinking that it was in the blob category since the seem goes through the top. I had until now not known there was such a thing as a machine made blob. It does in fact have lean in the neck too, that's not a lens distortion from the camera. I found some fully melted bottles in the area so it's possible it got a little warped from heat. The dirt in the dump I am digging is pretty much clay and everything is very shallow so everything is coming up super clean.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Fishnemesis said:


> I'm relatively new to the hobby and still learning. I wasn't thinking that it was in the blob category since the seem goes through the top. I had until now not known there was such a thing as a machine made blob. It does in fact have lean in the neck too, that's not a lens distortion from the camera. I found some fully melted bottles in the area so it's possible it got a little warped from heat. The dirt in the dump I am digging is pretty much clay and everything is very shallow so everything is coming up super clean.


I have a ABM wine bottle. I have it's much older turn-mold twin.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Slowmovangogh (Apr 16, 2021)

Here's a picture of the top and the stopper


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm thinking maybe it was a Mineral Water Bottle? LEON.


----------



## BF109 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice bottle & stopper, I like it


----------



## cor3y7 (Apr 25, 2021)

Beautiful finds!


----------

